# LFTS HAPPY HALLOWEEN STYLE



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

No rain yet was looking good on the way back. Saw 2 rabbits, 1 woodcock , and about 8 deer. They are still wandering around but nothing with horns. It's still a nice morning to sit and watch what is happening in the woods.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sky opened up and soaked me right down to my Underoos right after I sat down rain has slowed way down now heard a few grunts in the thick stuff behind me that are keeping me hopefull


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Several bald ones are on pins and needles and are hanging in the thick stuff while browsing. Seen one six point bug some of them but left. Hoping a keeper comes through the brush . Can't remember ever having so many days with a light east wind. Time to get back to normal later this evening. Good luck.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Halloween Buck down!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Close but no cigar….had a nice 8 pt come into 15 yds where I could not shoot. Turned and walked straight away from me never offering a shot. WTH. That’s like the 5th shooter that has been in bow range this season where I never even got to draw back.  saw a little 6 pt also. 

One of these times luck will be in my favor! I hope….


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Street said:


> Halloween Buck down!!!


Heck yeah!!

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Up and in on public, Midland county, ended up going a little deeper than I planned in search of a nice tree. In a travel corridor near bedding - think I managed to mostly make it up without notice.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I literally have the whole day and no ability to climb a tree since surgery. At least single step lonewolfs I can’t climb. Maybe a double step climbing stick. 

either way I parked on public and I’m gonna scout still hunt the whole day. 4K acres should keep me busy till sundown. I’ll report back keep it interesting this Halloween


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats! Hope to see pics of the Halloween buck soon!
Still quiet here. Not a hide nor hair… unless you count the squirrels


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

"Welcome to Eberhart's cafe! How would you like your skunk prepared today, Mr. Lewis?"

"You know I prefer sunny side up."

"Sorry, we can't do that today."

"Then just make it over - easy."

"Well, bless your heart."

At The 200 again. Corn picked last night. Habitat improvements in all directions. Ingrates.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Badfishmi said:


> I literally have the whole day and no ability to climb a tree since surgery. At least single step lonewolfs I can’t climb. Maybe a double step climbing stick.
> 
> either way I parked on public and I’m gonna scout still hunt the whole day. 4K acres should keep me busy till sundown. I’ll report back keep it interesting this Halloween


A good ground spot is as good as any tree. 

I love hunting from the ground, makes things that much more personal. It is easier from a tree though. Either way, make the most of it!


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

Street, congrats on the Halloween Buck...looking forward to the pics and story


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Good job Street! Nothing moving here but at least no rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

No movement here this morning it was hopping yesterday morning. Last hunt leave for Ohio but she’s hot down there not expecting much


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

First sit of the season in NW Ontario. Nice 30F morning but looking at a big warm up Tuesday-Wednesday, luckily followed by more normal cool weather. Warm afternoons will see me cutting out the gadzillion snow loaded trees blocking most of my trails & shooting lanes from 6” wet snow that hit after I cleared things up late September.

Things usually start happening here a bit later than MI but man, it is sure good to be out.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Big boy showed up late for the party but took over things quick. If I could just get him to come my way.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

Sat this morning out. I’ll be out this evening, somewhere. This is my week off so I am going to make the best of it!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Another buck cruising. They are on their feet this morning !.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> Another buck cruising. They are on their feet this morning !.


Hang tight. He'll be by you before noon. 

This old girl I think is looking for whoever made the rub on that tree. SO AM I. !!!


----------



## Tommy O (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome Buck! Nice Job!


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Great Buck. Congratulations


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Decided to do a little scouting this morning and do some rattling/calling with a buddy.
> Found out part of the reason why deer sightings and cam pics are dismal.
> Found where a guy who owns 40 acres that buts up to all the national forest we hunt decided he owns the national forest by posting numerous “no trespassing “ signs is addition to placing multiple bait piles and mowing an old grass opening and planting it in rye, cutting down multiple large trees, and a blind built on a bunch of construction scaffolding.
> Waiting to hear back from the national forest service to find out if that federal land was sold. If not, I’ll definitely be calling the DNR.
> ...


Don’t blame the new LO about the signs. DNR requires the signs to be only x-number of feet apart for the property to be deemed ‘appropriately posted’.

Also, I know it sucks, but it sounds like spilt milk at this point - calling DNR ain’t gonna make your hunting better this year.

Looking forward to Nov 15th - thanks for all the posts in LFTS, ya’ll have no idea how much you arrow slingers keep some of us sane until gun opener…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Interesting take on someone baiting and cutting down trees on national forest 🤔


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

atr2425 said:


> I’ll post this here since I technically got him out of the woods on Halloween. Shot him last night, got him out last night, but it was late. Wasn’t a great shot but managed to get it done. I’m extremely happy with this buck! I had no idea he was as big as he is when I shot him! Things look different in the swamp grasses!
> View attachment 863317
> View attachment 863319


Man, look at that mass! Very nice buck!


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Have we seen Street's buck yet??? Great buck Atr...congrats to you both! Not sure if I missed anyone else who got one today...but congrats to all successful!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

atr2425 said:


> I’ll post this here since I technically got him out of the woods on Halloween. Shot him last night, got him out last night, but it was late. Wasn’t a great shot but managed to get it done. I’m extremely happy with this buck! I had no idea he was as big as he is when I shot him! Things look different in the swamp grasses!
> View attachment 863317
> View attachment 863319


Congrats on a great buck! Lots of character.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Debating on hunting tonight or not, pulled cams and it’s pretty boring to say the least. Lots of nighttime activity and I still have bucks and does feeding together in my plots, zero chasing or even swollen necks on any of these bucks, just starting to see rubs and scrapes pop up.

Looking back on the data that both my neighbor and I have collected our area in SE Michigan is just now starting the pre Rut. We don’t usually peak until Nov 12-14.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

aacosta said:


> Interesting take on someone baiting and cutting down trees on national forest


I’m just saying that complaining about it on Oct 31 ain’t gonna help much for this deer season. 

Yes, it sucks, and sure - make the calls, bang the drum, hell shoot a canon.

But calling DNR ain’t gonna save the next month of hunting in that area...this year…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> Warm and rain. I'll give it a break. Been slow here so far. Haven't seen any urgency in the young bucks that I've seen. Might make a mid day access lane leaf run.


Same here Dish. My son and I saw 8 different bucks yesterday all were youngsters but one 2.5 year old. All of them were doing nothing more than walking around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Missaukee public land buck all busted up but was meant to have 9 points. Watched him make 2 scrapes then spar with another buck for a bit. Fun hunt, tough drag but the freezer lookin good.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 863328
> Missaukee public land buck all busted up but was meant to have 9 points. Watched him make 2 scrapes then spar with another buck for a bit. Fun hunt, tough drag but the freezer lookin good.


 Congrats on a great buck, killa!


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Had a doe and fawn come in around 9 this morning. The doe made her way close to me while the fawn was acting like a youngster - running around and such. The doe started making her way directly passed the tree I was sitting in. The fawn started making her way back to momma and following the fawn was a nice buck. He came to about 15 yards at a hard quartering to shot. The doe had other plans and started stomping her feet and making a ruckus (assuming she spotted me). At this point, the doe was just behind my left side and the fawn was at the base of my tree. While everyone was alert, I knew if I didn’t draw back, they’d run - so what’s the harm in having them run if they see me draw. I pull back and the doe blows and runs off with the fawn right behind her. The buck turned, took a few steps, and watched the does bound off. The buck was at 18 yards, hard hard quartering away, and I put the 20 yard pin high on the last rib - hoping to sink an arrow through the lungs and out the opposite shoulder.

Made a great hit and the buck ran off with the arrow in him. I could see blood on the leaves like a red carpet so I figure he didn’t make it far. Gave him 30 minutes and followed the trail right to him.

Arrow passed through lung, all the arteries in the front, and out his neck. I’ve been very impressed with the heavier arrows and fixed blades this year so far. Fun to tweak the arrow set up and find something that works so well. I don’t think I would have had as much penetration with the mechanicals I used in the past.

So there’s my Halloween buck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 863328
> Missaukee public land buck all busted up but was meant to have 9 points. Watched him make 2 scrapes then spar with another buck for a bit. Fun hunt, tough drag but the freezer lookin good.


Congrats


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Street said:


> Had a doe and fawn come in around 9 this morning. The doe made her way close to me while the fawn was acting like a youngster - running around and such. The doe started making her way directly passed the tree I was sitting in. The fawn started making her way back to momma and following the fawn was a nice buck. He came to about 15 yards at a hard quartering to shot. The doe had other plans and started stomping her feet and making a ruckus (assuming she spotted me). At this point, the doe was just behind my left side and the fawn was at the base of my tree. While everyone was alert, I knew if I didn’t draw back, they’d run - so what’s the harm in having them run if they see me draw. I pull back and the doe blows and runs off with the fawn right behind her. The buck turned, took a few steps, and watched the does bound off. The buck was at 18 yards, hard hard quartering away, and I put the 20 yard pin high on the last rib - hoping to sink an arrow through the lungs and out the opposite shoulder.
> 
> Made a great hit and the buck ran off with the arrow in him. I could see blood on the leaves like a red carpet so I figure he didn’t make it far. Gave him 30 minutes and followed the trail right to him.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Very nice buck.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

All dried off heading out soon


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Ended up pulling out after a pretty quiet sit. One seen at long range, and a few others blowing at who knows what in the swamp. Unfortunately in the darkness put myself too close to someone else's stand (unoccupied) so probably explains how quiet it was. Went out and scouted another new tract and found something of interest, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Street said:


> Had a doe and fawn come in around 9 this morning. The doe made her way close to me while the fawn was acting like a youngster - running around and such. The doe started making her way directly passed the tree I was sitting in. The fawn started making her way back to momma and following the fawn was a nice buck. He came to about 15 yards at a hard quartering to shot. The doe had other plans and started stomping her feet and making a ruckus (assuming she spotted me). At this point, the doe was just behind my left side and the fawn was at the base of my tree. While everyone was alert, I knew if I didn’t draw back, they’d run - so what’s the harm in having them run if they see me draw. I pull back and the doe blows and runs off with the fawn right behind her. The buck turned, took a few steps, and watched the does bound off. The buck was at 18 yards, hard hard quartering away, and I put the 20 yard pin high on the last rib - hoping to sink an arrow through the lungs and out the opposite shoulder.
> 
> Made a great hit and the buck ran off with the arrow in him. I could see blood on the leaves like a red carpet so I figure he didn’t make it far. Gave him 30 minutes and followed the trail right to him.
> 
> ...


Congrats on an awesome buck! Way to get it done!!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Congrats everywho scored this morning! I’m in rain just ended I’m ready st Clair county


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

atr2425 said:


> I’ll post this here since I technically got him out of the woods on Halloween. Shot him last night, got him out last night, but it was late. Wasn’t a great shot but managed to get it done. I’m extremely happy with this buck! I had no idea he was as big as he is when I shot him! Things look different in the swamp grasses!
> View attachment 863317
> View attachment 863319


Congrat real nice and has good mass


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Street said:


> Had a doe and fawn come in around 9 this morning. The doe made her way close to me while the fawn was acting like a youngster - running around and such. The doe started making her way directly passed the tree I was sitting in. The fawn started making her way back to momma and following the fawn was a nice buck. He came to about 15 yards at a hard quartering to shot. The doe had other plans and started stomping her feet and making a ruckus (assuming she spotted me). At this point, the doe was just behind my left side and the fawn was at the base of my tree. While everyone was alert, I knew if I didn’t draw back, they’d run - so what’s the harm in having them run if they see me draw. I pull back and the doe blows and runs off with the fawn right behind her. The buck turned, took a few steps, and watched the does bound off. The buck was at 18 yards, hard hard quartering away, and I put the 20 yard pin high on the last rib - hoping to sink an arrow through the lungs and out the opposite shoulder.
> 
> Made a great hit and the buck ran off with the arrow in him. I could see blood on the leaves like a red carpet so I figure he didn’t make it far. Gave him 30 minutes and followed the trail right to him.
> 
> ...


Congrats on a dandy Halloween buck! 🎃


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

atr2425 said:


> I’ll post this here since I technically got him out of the woods on Halloween. Shot him last night, got him out last night, but it was late. Wasn’t a great shot but managed to get it done. I’m extremely happy with this buck! I had no idea he was as big as he is when I shot him! Things look different in the swamp grasses!
> View attachment 863317
> View attachment 863319


Congrats that is a stud! Really nice buck with beautiful mass. Well done.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 863328
> Missaukee public land buck all busted up but was meant to have 9 points. Watched him make 2 scrapes then spar with another buck for a bit. Fun hunt, tough drag but the freezer lookin good.


Awesome congrats. Great public buck.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like most of the rain has moved out of here awfully warm but I’ll be heading out this afternoon probably in about 20 minutes or so good luck everybody and congrats to all those who got themselves a Halloween buck, that’s what I’m hoping for!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Now that I'm nice and dry I'm heading back out to get wet again.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Back in. Sweating like a pig from climbing. They came out of this swamp the past two nights but didn’t give any shots. Hopefully tonight is the night


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

Got out early today. In blind by 2:45 😎🤞🦌


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in. Had to run a group of doe out of the field when I got here and then had a nice little buck go cruising by before I could pull my bow up. Guess that's a good sign.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yankee#1 said:


> Don’t blame the new LO about the signs. DNR requires the signs to be only x-number of feet apart for the property to be deemed ‘appropriately posted’.
> 
> Also, I know it sucks, but it sounds like spilt milk at this point - calling DNR ain’t gonna make your hunting better this year.
> 
> ...


I’m live out of state so this week is my whole hunting season. You are correct, calling the DNR will not do anything for this season but maybe some hefty fines will keep this guy honest going forward.
And I don’t think you understand about the no trespassing signs….he’s posting these on federal land in what appears to be an attempt to keep anyone away from this grass field which is also federal land that he took his tractor back there, mowed and planted illegally. Not to mention all the other paths we found he cleared and trees he cut, illegal bait piles etc…,on federal land.
So I guess what you’re saying is, although he’s broken several laws, don’t do anything about it because it won’t do anything for me this season.
I’ll continue to try to contact the US Forest service and DNR even after I’ve gone back to South Carolina 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

First sit in this stand on public land in a swamp. Fun walk to get here. Good luck to those who are out tonight.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Got a hall pass to skip trick or treating. First Halloween hunt in a while. I'm in and hopeful. Good luck all.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Congrats on the beauty buck.
Rain just starting back up here. Ran outta snacks. Seen two deer wayyyy far away so far. Long sit. No cruisers yet.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sweet!!
Congrats


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

My cameras have been going CRAZY all day. I REALLY want to be out there. Multiple shooters have been up all day. I’ll be out tomorrow!!! Good luck all!!!!


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

It’s been a dismal start to my vaca. This weather is brutal. Nothing moving here. I did hear my first chasing/grunting last night but didn’t get eyes on them. Guess I’ll make the best of it. Congrats to street and atr and anyone else that bagged a Halloween buck!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Trick or treating in the tree in Mason County, a bit warm but clouding up a little. Congratulations to those who scored today, good luck hunters & be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Back in the saddle again! One stick baby!

























Let see what happens in here lotsa scrapes none fresh. Need I big un to get after it tonight. Good luck LFTS’ers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Tonight's view lots of runs around we shall see what happens


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m back in the same stand as this morning. I went and hung a new stand at lunch today where I bumped a big deer last week. It’s in an odd spot that I wouldn’t expect deer to enter the field but there’s a run and a scrape so I’m gonna try it!! Just need a S, SE, or SSW wind to hunt it. 

The farmer decided today was a good day to cut some of the corn on this farm! Hoping he pushes a real nice buck to me tonight! 

Good luck and congrats to those who connected already today!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m in on a small piece of private. Haven’t hunted back here yet this season. I’m on a main runway through the middle of the property that connects bedding and food. Not expecting anything crazy, but you never know what could come through. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out to the rye field again. Saw a doe last night here, and two the night before but no buck sign yet.

Beautiful clear evening with a few scattered clouds and light winds with 64 degrees here in Gladwin County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

First one in is a small doe that's acting real jiddery. Maybe someone is following her.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Up in a sketchy ass hang on stand. I'm hoping to catch one coming for a drink or using the funnel between oak flats. I'm tired of tricks. It's time for a treat. Fresh rubs in the area. I haven't been back here in a couple weeks so I'm hopeful that I made the right choice tonight. 

I saw a coyote cross the road just a bit ahead of me on my way here. I stopped to look without realizing there was a car on my bumper. Thankfully he had good brakes too. Sorry about that, random dude. Anywho - I don't often see yotes in the middle of the afternoon. He stopped to stare at me when I stopped the truck.

Good luck, shoot safe, and watch out for the vampires and werewolves on your hike out, fellas.
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Forgot the snacks!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Macs13 said:


> Up in a sketchy ass hang on stand. I'm hoping to catch one coming for a drink or using the funnel between oak flats. I'm tired of tricks. It's time for a treat. Fresh rubs in the area. I haven't been back here in a couple weeks so I'm hopeful that I made the right choice tonight.
> 
> I saw a coyote cross the road just a bit ahead of me on my way here. I stopped to look without realizing there was a car on my bumper. Thankfully he had good brakes too. Sorry about that, random dude. Anywho - I don't often see yotes in the middle of the afternoon. He stopped to stare at me when I stopped the truck.
> 
> ...


Sometimes I worry about you and your tree stand choices. I would give you a good stand if you need one.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

And here comes the rain


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Couple of tough guys there. Maybe they'll screw around and rattle in their grandpa for me lol









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

old graybeard said:


> Sometimes I worry about you and your tree stand choices. I would give you a good stand if you need one.


Lol. That's kind. I'm an adventurous guy. I have stands sitting in my garage including a new in box (since last year) ladder. Sometimes my gut tells me it's a good day to try an old forgotten stand on state land because, hey, there's a reason somebody put it there. 

Heck, I'm rarely in a stand at all. Usually, I scramble into trees.

I've always been crazy, it's kept me from going insane. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> Lol. That's kind. I'm an adventurous guy. I have stands sitting in my garage including a new in box (since last year) ladder. Sometimes my gut tells me it's a good day to try an old forgotten stand on state land because, hey, there's a reason somebody put it there.
> 
> Heck, I'm rarely in a stand at all. Usually, I scramble into trees.
> 
> ...


Huh?🤔


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> And here comes the rain


We could use some of that rain in the the nelp or just any weather besides blue skys and heat with no wind. Good thing is right now I can hear them coming from a mile


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

New scrape. New stand. Hopefully new results.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Good luck tonight.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

And the first guest has arrived...


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Been in since 4. I'm s of the house again tonight and waiting to see if he shows himself again. The buck I'm after lives back in of my pic. Congrats to all on their Halloween bucks. Good luck gang.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Got out of work at 5 ran right out lucky to have a place just a mile from where I work all set and waiting for that Halloween buck. Good luck ev


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

FivesFull said:


> We could use some of that rain in the the nelp or just any weather besides blue skys and heat with no wind. Good thing is right now I can hear them coming from a mile


I’m in the NELP too. So quiet and crunchy out here. I could hear them coming from a long ways away….if there were any deer to hear.
Hunting is terrible. Between 4 of us we’ve seen 7 deer since Saturday morning and only 2 of the 4 have seen anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

If it's a clown it's down.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sprytle said:


> View attachment 863367


Love the ground blind pics.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ughhh. 
He’s there and I’m not.


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

Must be Halloween.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wasman2. said:


> Vertical from the ground! Good luck 🤞


Tough gig I'll tell ya... have killed a few since been hurt on ground with my bow but not nearly as many as when 20' up. Makes it all that much more rewarding though!

Didn't read it all but congrats to all who scored!!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Wanna see a young males advances rejected??


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> For those wanting a wrap up on the buck my son wounded on 10/27.
> The buck traveled over a mile on the track from Critter's dog before he was bumped out of standing corn with 2 doe 17 hours after the shot. We found a marble sized blood clot in his track where he exited the field and watched him run over a 1/4 mile with his tail up bounding away before we called off the track.
> Last night, 10/30, as my son was lowering his bow before getting out of his stand, 3 doe ran by with "his" buck hot on their tails. My son's spirits are now on the mend and he's on a mission to finish the job.
> After pulling a card near the scene of the crime I discovered the buck was there 6 days prior at ~ 8:00 a.m.
> ...


It’s happened to most of us. 
Glad to hear that the buck is still around. 
I’ve always been of the opinion that when something like that happens, and there is no recovery, there is something better in store for the hunter. If nothing else, a learning experience that factors into every subsequent hunt.
Waiting to hear the good news when your son connects.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

QDMAMAN said:


> For those wanting a wrap up on the buck my son wounded on 10/27.
> The buck traveled over a mile on the track from Critter's dog before he was bumped out of standing corn with 2 doe 17 hours after the shot. We found a marble sized blood clot in his track where he exited the field and watched him run over a 1/4 mile with his tail up bounding away before we called off the track.
> Last night, 10/30, as my son was lowering his bow before getting out of his stand, 3 doe ran by with "his" buck hot on their tails. My son's spirits are now on the mend and he's on a mission to finish the job.
> After pulling a card near the scene of the crime I discovered the buck was there 6 days prior at ~ 8:00 a.m.
> ...


. If he seen him chasing doe last night, maybe he could get another crack at him.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

spikekilla said:


> View attachment 863328
> Missaukee public land buck all busted up but was meant to have 9 points. Watched him make 2 scrapes then spar with another buck for a bit. Fun hunt, tough drag but the freezer lookin good.


Nice buck anywhere Spike!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Street said:


> Had a doe and fawn come in around 9 this morning. The doe made her way close to me while the fawn was acting like a youngster - running around and such. The doe started making her way directly passed the tree I was sitting in. The fawn started making her way back to momma and following the fawn was a nice buck. He came to about 15 yards at a hard quartering to shot. The doe had other plans and started stomping her feet and making a ruckus (assuming she spotted me). At this point, the doe was just behind my left side and the fawn was at the base of my tree. While everyone was alert, I knew if I didn’t draw back, they’d run - so what’s the harm in having them run if they see me draw. I pull back and the doe blows and runs off with the fawn right behind her. The buck turned, took a few steps, and watched the does bound off. The buck was at 18 yards, hard hard quartering away, and I put the 20 yard pin high on the last rib - hoping to sink an arrow through the lungs and out the opposite shoulder.
> 
> Made a great hit and the buck ran off with the arrow in him. I could see blood on the leaves like a red carpet so I figure he didn’t make it far. Gave him 30 minutes and followed the trail right to him.
> 
> ...


Nice buck Street!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

IceHog said:


> Very slow sit tonight, 2 of us saw a total of 2 deer. The best part of the night was the walk out, had a 6 point walking the edge of one of my switchgrass screens, he never saw me and got less than 8' away. Also pulled a camera card on my walk out, had an absolute stud roaming last night just after dark.


Lets see the absolute stud!!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

November Sunrise said:


> LOL - if you're going to keep unnecessarily risking your future by hunting out of junk stands at least choose ones where a blind deer won't spot you. 10 feet high on a telephone pole like tree ain't the way to kill deer man. Plus if you have some branches below the stand you'll have something to bounce off on the way down.


It was about 15' from feet to ground - that's as high or higher than any stand, ladder or hang on - that I've ever seen on state land. No deer would have seen me. I sit very still and blended in perfectly. The tree was wider than me. My rain gear is same color as the trunk. 

I may not have hunted nearly as long as you, but I hunt A LOT and haven't once been busted/blown at while in a tree. It also helps that I don't need to move at all - crossbow. It would be tougher if I had to draw on a deer.

Regardless, that's probably the highest off the ground that I've been while sitting for a deer. I've definitely never gone higher up with my climber. I have no desire to be any higher. 

Thanks for the advice. I'm not arguing with your wisdom, I appreciate it, but I'm sticking with what works for me. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I’m live out of state so this week is my whole hunting season. You are correct, calling the DNR will not do anything for this season but maybe some hefty fines will keep this guy honest going forward.
> And I don’t think you understand about the no trespassing signs….he’s posting these on federal land in what appears to be an attempt to keep anyone away from this grass field which is also federal land that he took his tractor back there, mowed and planted illegally. Not to mention all the other paths we found he cleared and trees he cut, illegal bait piles etc…,on federal land.
> So I guess what you’re saying is, although he’s broken several laws, don’t do anything about it because it won’t do anything for me this season.
> I’ll continue to try to contact the US Forest service and DNR even after I’ve gone back to South Carolina
> ...


I had a lengthy chat with a CO last Monday. He was on the state land that I hunt while I was trying to track a wounded deer - he even helped me track for a bit. 

Anywho, he was there to follow up on a report for illegal logging. Somebody had dropped 2 mature trees on State land and partially cut them before abandoning the work. Still, somebody reported it and he was right out there to document it and get his report to the forestry service so that they can remove the trees after deer season (to sell because they have high value). 

This is conjecture, but if they're willing to run right out about a couple of trees in a spot that's a mile from a road and they have to hike in, I think you'd definitely get a quick response about somebody actively trying to absorb State land and even tilling/working it. 

Give them a call. It can't hurt. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

dlawrence1 said:


> Lets see the absolute stud!!


I immediately named him TANK, and I’m not one to name my bucks.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

I’m less concerned of Mac falling out of a tree and more concerned about him treating a crossbow like a gun 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Macs13 said:


> I had a lengthy chat with a CO last Monday. He was on the state land that I hunt while I was trying to track a wounded deer - he even helped me track for a bit.
> 
> Anywho, he was there to follow up on a report for illegal logging. Somebody had dropped 2 mature trees on State land and partially cut them before abandoning the work. Still, somebody reported it and he was right out there to document it and get his report to the forestry service so that they can remove the trees after deer season (to sell because they have high value).
> 
> ...


I called the us Forest service 3 times yesterday and could never get the lady to call me back but I’ll continue to call until I get in touch with her. 
I first just need the verify he didn’t buy that land from the government. 
I also called the DNR yesterday and was told to call the rap hotline so I did. A lady answered and said hold please. After 10-15 minutes I hung up but I’m not giving up on them either. If I could get an officer out, I’ll walk him the 3/4-1 mile right to everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> I’m less concerned of Mac falling out of a tree and more concerned about him treating a crossbow like a gun


In what way do I do that? 

My longest range that I'll consider is 60 yards. That range is defined by the successful shots that I've put through turkeys and deer with this specific bow. 

Please, what else am I doing wrong? Please define. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bucknasty11208 said:


> I called the us Forest service 3 times yesterday and could never get the lady to call me back but I’ll continue to call until I get in touch with her.
> I first just need the verify he didn’t buy that land from the government.
> I also called the DNR yesterday and was told to call the rap hotline so I did. A lady answered and said hold please. After 10-15 minutes I hung up but I’m not giving up on them either. If I could get an officer out, I’ll walk him the 3/4-1 mile right to everything
> 
> ...


Google up the plat map for the county that you're in. It will have to to date ownership info on every parcel. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> In what way do I do that?
> 
> My longest range that I'll consider is 60 yards. That range is defined by the successful shots that I've put through turkeys and deer with this specific bow.
> 
> ...


Lol @ 60yd with an arrow being ethical shot. We can tell by your 45 shot the other night. You’re quick to trigger with less thought about ethics. Potatoes tomatoes I’m sure we won’t ever see eye to eye. That’s all I got on this. No point to muddy up a thread.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> Lol @ 60yd with an arrow being ethical shot. We can tell by your 45 shot the other night. You’re quick to trigger with less thought about ethics. Potatoes tomatoes I’m sure we won’t ever see eye to eye. That’s all I got on this. No point to muddy up a thread.


You can LOL all you want. I know my range from my experience shooting. It's an R10. It's accurate af. Before the folks that love to complain about overconfidence in equipment, I shoot a lot of practice shots throughout the season and my accuracy is pretty good. 

My problem last Sunday is that I climbed out of the tree and bumped the deer. Because it was unable to run off like a normal hit, it was right there at 45 yards. I waited until I had thought the deer was dead - I wasn't hearing movement. When I climbed down, the deer bumped and bolted. It's a dead deer. It would have been a dead deer in my freezer had I been more patient. 

This was 35 yards and 55 yards when I was practicing last month. That's not cherry picking my best target to show you. Those are all 10 shots that I took that morning. 

How is that not ethical?
















Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

Pretty much a long paragraph about your r10 the world knows about already and how you’re superior in everything even climbing trees lol. The fact you want to fling arrows past thirty yards even forty tells me everything. Everyone flings arrows year round and knows their equipment.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Badfishmi said:


> Pretty much a long paragraph about your r10 the world knows about already and how you’re superior in everything even climbing trees lol. The fact you want to fling arrows past thirty yards even forty tells me everything. Everyone flings arrows year round and knows their equipment.


OK. So you just don't like me. Cool. I'm good with that. 

A guy can show his accuracy, but that's not good enough. A guy can be 20 years younger and 100 lbs lighter than other guys and therefore know that his climbing ability is exactly what it is, but that's not cool either. 

Maybe I should do a thread about all of the **** that I'm terrible to mediocre at? Would that satisfy you? It's not like I'm running around saying look at me, I'm awesome. I simply responded directly to a few concerns about whether the stand that I was on was safe. 

Have a great day. Don't forget to go **** yourself. 



Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> You can LOL all you want. I know my range from my experience shooting. It's an R10. It's accurate af. Before the folks that love to complain about overconfidence in equipment, I shoot a lot of practice shots throughout the season and my accuracy is pretty good.
> 
> My problem last Sunday is that I climbed out of the tree and bumped the deer. Because it was unable to run off like a normal hit, it was right there at 45 yards. I waited until I had thought the deer was dead - I wasn't hearing movement. When I climbed down, the deer bumped and bolted. It's a dead deer. It would have been a dead deer in my freezer had I been more patient.
> 
> ...


???

Where did you stab that doe? High due to her ducking? Or due to your inaccuracy? Or both?
Or do you not know where you hit her? Vs stabbing her through both lungs.

Your target shows poor squirrel hunting accuracy. And you (well others do) want to be hitting a dime sized target when stabbing a deer.
Targets are not deer. Deer are not targets. A dime sized spot on a deer is a target.

Back off faith in your gear because of "target" practice results. Close range. Stab deer through both lungs.
A bad shot on a practice target at home doesn't result in an animal in distress. What does a bad shot in the field do Mac?

Deer move. (Even the ones I shoot move.) The last one moved during my trigger squeeze. To my advantage. Dead deer. Did the doe you wounded move before during and after the shot? I'll wager there are three yesses that fit there.
Can you tell me when and how much she moved between your trigger break and arrow/bolt arrival? With 100% assurance?
Don't think your brain to trigger to deer is always faster than a deer. You didn't see if it moved or not on the last one.

Research Shows Deer Can Duck Nearly Any Arrow | MeatEater Wired To Hunt (themeateater.com)


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> You can LOL all you want. I know my range from my experience shooting. It's an R10. It's accurate af. Before the folks that love to complain about overconfidence in equipment, I shoot a lot of practice shots throughout the season and my accuracy is pretty good.
> 
> My problem last Sunday is that I climbed out of the tree and bumped the deer. Because it was unable to run off like a normal hit, it was right there at 45 yards. I waited until I had thought the deer was dead - I wasn't hearing movement. When I climbed down, the deer bumped and bolted. It's a dead deer. It would have been a dead deer in my freezer had I been more patient.
> 
> ...


111 yards 11 ring. Ethical or not? This also was not an isolated event for me.


----------



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Not understanding the target comparison for shooting whitetails at a distance. A block target has never ducked an arrow. I also rarely ever see a target with grass, limbs, other obstructions between the shooter and target.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

For **** sakes. I wrote all of this up in detail. Feel free to search for it. 

No. The doe was not moving. Yes, I know exactly where I got it and why. I shot literally 2 minutes before shooting light ended on an overcast night. For THAT reason, I should not have taken the shot. It was a lapse in judgement due to unrelated circumstances. It was not an equipment or shot selection error. It was poor judgement and a lesson learned. 

From Waif's reply, no deer should ever be shot at because everything is moving and they'll duck a string. From the bowhunter426's reply, just because I can hit it once at an exceptional distance, does that mean that I think that's within range (the answer to that question is totally dependent on the situation, the stability of the bow's rest, obstructions, and whether you can hit that shot 9 times out of 10)? 

Have some common sense with this debate. 

Did I say that I was or would shoot at a moving deer? Have I ever said anything that gives the impression that I don't take wounding an animal seriously?

The second that I say anything about a less than perfect hunt, I have to justify myself with 20 different replies. You guys DO NOT treat the other hunters here this way. I follow LFTS everyday and it's full of encouragement, it happens, it's part of archery hunting, etc etc etc but if it's a Macs13 post, here come the armchair quarterbacks. 

I'm done with this conversation. 



Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> For **** sakes. I wrote all of this up in detail. Feel free to search for it.
> 
> No. The doe was not moving. Yes, I know exactly where I got it and why. I shot literally 2 minutes before shooting light ended on an overcast night. For THAT reason, I should not have taken the shot. It was a lapse in judgement due to unrelated circumstances. It was not an equipment or shot selection error. It was poor judgement and a lesson learned.
> 
> ...


I'm not done.

Mac: You're like the drunk and abusive little brother I never had.
But it's time you up your game.

Until you double lung multiple deer effectively , then graduate to more consistent efficient shots if that's your goal; your accuracy sucks. Regardless of your stationary target at home.
Meaning you're not ready for fussier /more accurate shots.

It's about shot ethics.
Speed is not the answer.
Longer distance shooting is not the answer.
Excuses are not the answer.

One deer requiring pursuit after an ineffective shot was your wake up call in your rookie year.
So wake up!

Double lung ; or don't take the shot. You hit high and it means you should have aimed lower on deer that didn't move as they dropped to take off..
That's your encouragement for the day.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> For **** sakes. I wrote all of this up in detail. Feel free to search for it.
> 
> No. The doe was not moving. Yes, I know exactly where I got it and why. I shot literally 2 minutes before shooting light ended on an overcast night. For THAT reason, I should not have taken the shot. It was a lapse in judgement due to unrelated circumstances. It was not an equipment or shot selection error. It was poor judgement and a lesson learned.
> 
> ...


I will be blunt. Your doe wasn't going to die where you first hit it if you ended up tracking it as far as you did. You are still in the infancy of your hunting career and have done very well. However, your inexperience shines thru when sound and almost universally accepted advice gets thrown out because of some speed or accuracy metric on your bow. It still isn't faster than a deers reaction time. Want to increase your rate of successfully recovering game, take high probability shots. 

As for the other members that wound deer, I typically bite my tongue on all instances outside of wishing them luck. You have watched LFTS for enough years that you can probably pick out the regulars here that wound and don't recover at least 1 deer a year. A few will have a year where they loose more than 1. It happens to them because they are not taking high probability shots. 

Don't fall into that group.


Loosing deer happens occasionally. Occasionally should be every decade not every year.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

🍿


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

bowhunter426 said:


> I will be blunt. Your doe wasn't going to die where you first hit it if you ended up tracking it as far as you did. You are still in the infancy of your hunting career and have done very well. However, your inexperience shines thru when sound and almost universally accepted advice gets thrown out because of some speed or accuracy metric on your bow. It still isn't faster than a deers reaction time. Want to increase your rate of successfully recovering game, take high probability shots.
> 
> As for the other members that wound deer, I typically bite my tongue on all instances outside of wishing them luck. You have watched LFTS for enough years that you can probably pick out the regulars here that wound and don't recover at least 1 deer a year. A few will have a year where they loose more than 1. It happens to them because they are not taking high probability shots.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything that you said, man. I guess that my difference in opinion is that I feel that a 45 yard shot is WELL within my range with this weapon considering my experience level (with this specific weapon, not in terms of years hunted). I'm not leaning on internet sourced metrics of how far to shoot. I'm shooting at distance that I am comfortable with, that I have shown to myself I'm accurate at, with the weapon that I'm using. 

If I brought out my Barnett Predator crossbow, I'd be at 30 yards limit. If it was a vertical bow - I have no experience with them so it would be about 5 feet. 

As far as taking advice, how many times do I have to post about how valuable the info from MS has been? I thank you guys all the damn time. That DOES NOT mean that I take anybody's advice without running it through my own mind and doing objective reading, etc about it and it DOES NOT mean that I cannot offer my opinions as being just as valid as somebody else's. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Just keep on hunting. These booner killers always have an opinion. Just like bowhunter 426 said about the same people losing deer, there is a pattern of the same ppl commenting the same stuff


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> I agree with everything that you said, man. I guess that my difference in opinion is that I feel that a 45 yard shot is WELL within my range with this weapon considering my experience level (with this specific weapon, not in terms of years hunted). I'm not leaning on internet sourced metrics of how far to shoot. I'm shooting at distance that I am comfortable with, that I have shown to myself I'm accurate at, with the weapon that I'm using.
> 
> If I brought out my Barnett Predator crossbow, I'd be at 30 yards limit. If it was a vertical bow - I have no experience with them so it would be about 5 feet.
> 
> ...


Some of us have an interest in your proficiency.
You sought information and we mentored you.
That's you. Not someone else.
You mess up , I'll tell you what you don't want to hear.

Be better than me. That's all I ask in exchange.
Don't hear me , feel me next time you point a broadhead at a deer. Both lungs ; or no shot.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

He gets the point. He’s a grown man. My advice to him is to do whatever he thinks is right for him, and to do whatever the f-ck he wants to do.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

206” monster killed in southern Michigan at 80 yards with a Ravin xbow.
That’s all I need to hear. Sign me up


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Y'all better back off Mac. Look at archery culture out west. Those boys and girls shoot farther than #$&*. Are all these western hunters unethical? If you say yes, look at yourself closely. Narrow mindedness majorly subtracts from all the good knowledge you have to share.

You don't get to decide what macs effective range is, and I can tell many of you want to. Stay in your lane, he may ask for advice on some things, but he ain't looking for your answers on this. If he wants to scurry 80ft up in a pine, by God scurry away. Don't get discouraged Mac, I like keeping up with your antics.


----------



## milanmark (Apr 10, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Nah. Small guy. Fairly agile. Really good at landing when I fall.
> 
> I'm not trying to court danger, to give a real answer. I try to be very mobile and adaptable and I have a very high risk tolerance, but I'm cautious and check each hand hold and whatnot. I'm doing the same things that you all did 20 years ago is my guess.
> 
> ...


Harnesses
This is the brand I use but there are a lot of different ones out there...
I have my own 20 acres and EVERY treestand has an eyebolt in the tree above the seat. They also come with straps that fit around the tree for places where you cant do that... you get in the habit of weaaring them then they get to be just like car safety belts. You can be as careful as you can be but steps get wet and slippery, frost, you're late so you get in a hurry... you get the idea. 
Anyways get a harness and USE it!


----------

